# best driver for pixelview:play tv usb 415



## fraternity (Feb 10, 2009)

i am using the software which comes with the tv tuner card of pixelview but i am dissapointed with the sound quality. a shreaking noise with the vocals always persists.how can i get rid of that?can i have a better software which supports my hardware?i am using it in xp sp2.i also used it in vista media center but the problem was still there.
please help.

regards....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a link to the latest driver:
http://www.prolink.com.tw/style/con...lang=2&customer_id=1470&name_id=36169&rid=973

Under this link:
http://www.prolink.com.tw/
Click on Support
Click on Mutimedia
Clic on PixelView PlayTV USB
Make sure your Audio is setup properly.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

